# No More Manuals on New M5 and M6



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Thanks for sharing! I've added a few details to your post, I hope you don't mind.

Tim


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Don't complain unless you actually bought one. 

They never offered a manual on F10 M5's in Europe. Getting a 600 h.p. motor to pass emission requirements is hard. Getting one with a manual transmission to pass the requirements is even harder.

Germans want nothing to do with manuals. They've embraced DCT's.

The absolute death of manuals will be when collision avoidance (autonomous braking) is made mandatory.


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

NOOOOOOOO!!!!!

This may dramatically offer my purchase plans and timeline for my next car.

I had the last of the manual 550s...guess I could own on of the last of the M5s...


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

AggieKnight said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> This may dramatically offer my purchase plans and timeline for my next car.
> 
> I had the last of the manual 550s...guess I could own on of the last of the M5s...


I have one of the last 535i's with a manual. Every new passenger car I've bought for my use has had a manual. But, I love DCT's. If I get another M, or brand P, it will likely be a DCT.


----------



## ImolaRedM (May 20, 2013)

I like Manuals but DCT's are here to stay. So when will BMW offer a DCT in a 5 or 6 that is not an ///M car? How about some LSDs too? Not everyone that wants these performance features wants a full blown ///M.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

ImolaRedM said:


> I like Manuals but DCT's are here to stay. So when will BMW offer a DCT in a 5 or 6 that is not an ///M car? How about some LSDs too? Not everyone that wants these performance features wants a full blown ///M.


M Lite's? To an extent, the "M" prefix does that, e.g. M235i.

Actually, M-B is offering less powerful (non-S) versions of AMG's on the E and S sedans. The M2 is also sort of a step in that direction. The EU CO2 regulations and US EPA CAFE regulations will cause more of this. I was at a BMW event and a BMW executive said that the "horsepower wars are over."

I wish they'd tone down the "M" styling, maybe offer a "late-middle-age-guy décor' package."


----------



## Fish23 (Apr 24, 2012)

Autoputzer said:


> M Lite's?
> 
> I wish they'd tone down the "M" styling, maybe offer a "late-middle-age-guy décor' package."


I read this line to my wife and we both laughed out loud. As I am also in that demographic, could you describe what such a package might have in it. Just curious[emoji2]


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Fish23 said:


> I read this line to my wife and we both laughed out loud. As I am also in that demographic, could you describe what such a package might have in it. Just curious[emoji2]


Pretty much an E39 M5, more conservative vents below the front bumpers, no non-functional vents in the rear bumper. Some foreign markets (e.g. India) have bright trim around the side windows. I saw an F10 M5 at Spartanburg with bright trim in the M School fleet... before somebody put it into a guard rail in the rain. 600 h.p + rain + knucklehead = bad.

They can keep the four exhaust tips and bulging fenders and quarter panels, needed for wider tracks (tire to tire width). They're functional.

I always liked the oval side mirrors on my E46. But, the mirrors on the current M3/M4 are weird, just for the sake of being weird. There was a video interview with the M2 designer (stylist) saying that the they didn't use the M3/4 mirrors because they didn't do anything (good) in the wind tunnel.

I had "spoiler delete" on my M3. They still offer that option on the M5. But, it's not listed in the ordering guides for the M2 and M3. Somebody said it's a secret option, though. The M4 has a unique trunk lid without a taped on spoiler.

Everything I've described above pretty much describes the Porsche Carrera and Carrera S. That car needs a massive spoiler in the back, but to keep the car conservative in appearance they made the spoiler articulated and completely recessed into the basic shape of the car. Porsche even offers bright side window trim as a $395 option.

The new Carrera S's have dropped the four exhaust tips when they went to turbocharging. They also added two vents in the rear bumper. But, the vents are functional, probably for the intercoolers or to prevent the bumper from melting.

I suspect the demographics of most people who actually buy Carrera's and Carrera S's are old guys in their 50's or older... rich old guys in their 50's. I got the 50's part, but not the "rich" part yet. :bawling:

I guess for the old guy décor package, you'd have to add extra loud turn signal clickers and maybe the arrow lights on a HUD. :tsk:


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

AggieKnight said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> This may dramatically offer my purchase plans and timeline for my next car.
> 
> I had the last of the manual 550s...guess I could own on of the last of the M5s...


You better hurry. I read that F10 production is ending in October. With BMW's record sales (across their line) but limited F10 M5 sales, I doubt they'll keep the F10 line running just for M5's.


----------



## iklo (Jan 17, 2011)

C'mon kids, while you may have "one of the last" manual F10s, I have the very last one: production date 02/25/14. The way things go, this will likely be my last bimmer too. Quite said after 20+ years with the brand. Oh, well, hope there is a 911 with my name on it somewhere on the drawing board. Vale, BMW AG!


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

iklo said:


> C'mon kids, while you may have "one of the last" manual F10s, I have the very last one: production date 02/25/14. The way things go, this will likely be my last bimmer too. Quite said after 20+ years with the brand. Oh, well, hope there is a 911 with my name on it somewhere on the drawing board. Vale, BMW AG!


Mine was built that same week. ... Not sure which day, though. Mine is a unicorn, in that it's a Luxury Line, with DHP, and a manual.


----------



## iklo (Jan 17, 2011)

As far as unicorns go, mine is definitely the one: M-Sport with Comfort seats, HK, cold weather, space gray with ivory nappa. Here - touch this


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

iklo said:


> As far as unicorns go, mine is definitely the one: M-Sport with Comfort seats, HK, cold weather, space gray with ivory nappa. Here - touch this


O.k. One touch, coming up...

Comfort seats, extended Amaro Brown Merino, red sycamore... :bigpimp:

I stayed classic with Alpin Weiss III, though.

These pictures are from the BMW configurator, and don't do the leather justice. But, it's hard to take pictures of an interior with a phone camera and get them to come out right.

I can honestly say that my seats (Luxury Seating Package, Extended Marino Leather, Heated Seats) cost more than my first new car (1976 VW Rabbit).


----------



## iklo (Jan 17, 2011)

Forgot to add the 704 suspension - now the beast is complete.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

iklo said:


> Forgot to add the 704 suspension - now the beast is complete.


Dynamic Handling Package.

My goal was to build a tree hugger's M5. The weak link is the Goodyear LS-2 touring, all-season run-flats. I'll fix that soon with some PSS's. I already have a mini-spare.


----------



## confuzzledmeam (Nov 10, 2014)

Was afraid of this and a big driving force behind me getting a M6 Gran Coupe with a stick shift. While I understand the move to DCT, it's still too bad they are getting rid of the manuals in the M5/M6s. BMW is effectively the only remaining one to keep manuals around for performance cars. Gotta make sure I take good care of my M6 - so much for hoping on another European delivery in a few years for a manual M6!


----------

